# Newbie and need help



## captainhatta (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi all!

Greetings from Bali, Indonesia.
I'm new here, and needs some advice from all of you. 

So, I recently live in Bali and just got a job offered for a company that located in Chonburi. They ask me for salary, and I'm kinda confused with how much should I get. I've been trying to do research but still didn't really sure about what should I get.

Can anyone gave me a thoughts about how much is rent cost, food cost, transportation cost (well basically a living cost lol) per month in Chonburi?

It will be great if you can help me guys! 

Happy Holiday and Happy New Year!


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

captainhatta said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Greetings from Bali, Indonesia.
> I'm new here, and needs some advice from all of you.
> ...



Captain;

Try this cost of living calculator (Numbeo). Cost of Living

For Chon Buri: Cost of Living in Chon Buri, Thailand. Prices in Chon Buri.

Realize that your cost-of-living depends entirely on your lifestyle. Rich or poor, extravagant or frugal. How much you will need or spend is entirely up to you.

Good luck.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Uhm, looks good, but for the Thai Immigration and Labor law, you should get a minimum of THB 50,000 per month in order to justify a work-permit. That's for a Westerner.

If you are originally from Indonesia (read: if you're Indonesian) the minimum monthly salary should be min. THB 35,000 in order to grant you a work permit.


----------



## captainhatta (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you so much Stednick. I will definitely check on it.

Thnaks for the info, Joseph. Anyway, that's what they offer me, 35k baht. Am I gonna live well with that salary in Chonburi? (Fyi, I'm not really a fancy person) 
I'm thinking about asking 50k. Is that a good number? Will I have a good life + can save money from that number?

Thank you so much guys. I'm really confused right now.


----------

